# revolvers chambered for .410 shotshells



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Yesterday I posted an article on my site that aims to discuss all the revolvers currently in production that fire .410 shotshells. So far I know of six:

Heritage - Rough Rider 45/410
Taurus - Judge
Taurus - Judge Public Defender
Taurus - Raging Judge
S&W - Governor
Magnum Research - BFR

Am I missing any?

Thank you in advance! You can see the article here: Handgun Roundup: The .410 Shotshell Revolvers | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Bond Arms makes an over and under derringer model.

Personally, I have no desire to own a gun that is purpose-built to shoot shot-shells, but still has a rifled barrel. Shooting shot pellets through a rifled barrel yields very poor patterning, with a big empty area in the middle of it. But I guess that if I was too afraid of snakes to just swat them with a stick, I might buy the derringer. Although, upon reflection, my home-made .38 special shot loads kill snakes about as dead as they can get.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Bisley said:


> . . . Although, upon reflection, my home-made .38 special shot loads kill snakes about as dead as they can get.


I have some factory-made in .38 Spl. But, when one of my dogs (Simon) wouldn't quit badgering a nasty six-footer by my south porch, I dispatched it with my Mossberg 500.
I didn't want to test Aussie Simon's rattlesnake vaccine effectiveness. Yes, I'm sorry, all you greenies, killing it wasn't REALLY necessary. But, I was bare-footed.

As far as .410 shotshells go, I have the ULTIMATE in stupidity. When I was a little kid, my Dad bought one of those cheap little single-shot .410s so he could use me for additional "bird limit counting".
Shooting stuff in the dump with my buddies, like rats and refrigerators, I hit upon a "GREAT" method of adding to my lack of firepower.
You carefully cut through the "paper" with a knife at the right location. Yes, paper really dates me as OLD. Guess what happens ?
The whole damn bunch of stuff, the pellets, the wadding, and all the the external paper leave the barrel making a "home-made slug".

I'll bet you didn't know how "high-qualify" those cheap little break-action single-shot barrels actually were, did you ?
I probably owe my MERE existence to "mine gun" being WELL above proof-load testing. Thank you Iver Johnson for your "Champion" .410 model. I salute you. I still have it. tumbleweed:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Yes, I'm sorry, all you greenies, killing it wasn't REALLY necessary. But, I was bare-footed.


Being bare-footed definitely increases your perceived vulnerability. I have killed a lot of snakes with a 22" machete, during 25 years or so of land surveying, and I don't usually get very excited about it.

However, I walked out on the concrete driveway one night to turn off some water I had running, wearing nothing but my skivvies. I was getting ready to go to bed when I remembered the running water. I didn't turn on the light, on the off chance that one of my distant neighbors might be looking out the window. It was a bright, moonlit night, though, and as I was walking back to the porch, I saw something slithering across the drive, and started hunting a stick. I assumed it was a copperhead, from its size (about 18"), and I always kill them if they are near the house, because of the small kids that are often running around bare-footed.

All I could find quickly was a little dead limb that had blown out of a sweet gum tree, and it was only about 18" long, and 1/2" thick. I wore that copperhead out with it, before all those light blows finally took their toll on him, and he was striking and lunging at me the whole time. I was plenty rattled by the time he succumbed, and my little stick was about half unraveled, from whipping it against the concrete.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dan and Bisley;
As the forum representative from PETA, I have to demand that the two of you eat those snakes!


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

Heh, I'd have a hard time getting to sleep after a battle like that.


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dan and Bisley;
> As the forum representative from PETA, I have to demand that the two of you eat those snakes!


PETA- People Eating Tasty Animals???


----------

